# Enclosed Cargo Trailers



## Vizsla Hunt Dog (Jan 8, 2003)

I am looking for feedback on enclosed cargo trailers. I have been looking at a few local suppliers and can't seem to make up my mind.

In a nutshell, I am looking for a 6'x10' V nose. I will be hauling a quad, 10' jon boat and hunting gear (decoys, tents, etc.....).

Which type of frame - steel or aluminum?
What type of door - barn or ramp?
What add-ons or things to get? Lights, etc...

Where are the good dealers in SE MI (I am located in North Oakland County)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## upnut (Aug 31, 2004)

A few ideas, from what I've seen and used....
An R-V style door latch in addition to the regular latch on your side entry door makes camping out of one much nicer....

A sliding window, or two, with screens, for ventilation when camping...

The barn-doors will work better if you get in tight spots where the ramp might not have room to operate ( I would still prefer the ramp style)....

Get one wide enough inside to haul a full sized quad cross-wise, you can pack more in that way...

Good Luck....Scott B.


----------

